# Daily Prayer and Bible reading



## satz (Dec 8, 2006)

For those of you who don't mind sharing, how much time do you spend in bible reading and prayer each day?

I feel this is something I really need to increase in my life.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 9, 2006)

satz said:


> For those of you who don't mind sharing, how much time do you spend in bible reading and prayer each day?
> 
> I feel this is something I really need to increase in my life.



You're not the only one! For about 2 or 3 years in a row, I read through the Bible each year. I've taken a year or two off from that, but next year (DV) I shall read through the Psalms in a year.

I've also tried various Bible-reading schedules; there are tons of them available on the internet; just Google "bible reading schedules" and you'll get more than you can use.

I don't mind admitting that my prayer life isn't nearly what it should be. That is something I need some real discipline in.


----------



## 3John2 (Dec 10, 2006)

Depends on the day & my hunger for God. Like for example yesterday I spent about 5+ hrs. That included prayer, reading The Word, studying the Word & even on the net listening to a Piper sermon. If I could spend at LEAST 4 hrs a day I'd be a VERY happy man. 
Devotionally I read through the book of Psalms once a month. I read 5 Psalms a day. for example on the 10th (today) I read Psalm 10, Psalm 40, Psalm 70, Psalm 100, & Psalm 130. Now for Psalm 119 I break that up. Sunday I read "chapter" 1-4 then every other day of the week I read 3 "chapters" per day. I go through that one every week as it's probably my favorite Psalm though Psalm 37 is up there. 
I heard MacArthur talk about one of his mentors & he said he read the bible 1 hr each day & in doing that read through the whole bible 4 times a year. I wish I could do THAT.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 10, 2006)

3John2 said:


> Depends on the day & my hunger for God. Like for example yesterday I spent about 5+ hrs. That included prayer, reading The Word, studying the Word & even on the net listening to a Piper sermon. If I could spend at LEAST 4 hrs a day I'd be a VERY happy man.
> Devotionally I read through the book of Psalms once a month. I read 5 Psalms a day. for example on the 10th (today) I read Psalm 10, Psalm 40, Psalm 70, Psalm 100, & Psalm 130. Now for Psalm 119 I break that up. Sunday I read "chapter" 1-4 then every other day of the week I read 3 "chapters" per day. I go through that one every week as it's probably my favorite Psalm though Psalm 37 is up there.
> I heard MacArthur talk about one of his mentors & he said he read the bible 1 hr each day & in doing that read through the whole bible 4 times a year. I wish I could do THAT.



Did you get that psalm-reading idea from the late W. Graham Scroggie? I read the Psalms on that system for awhile, after reading about that system in one of Scroggie's books.

When Arthur W. Pink (1886-1952) became a Christian in 1908, he read through the Scriptures 5 times a year for the first 10 years of his Christian life. It never would have occurred to me, as a young Christian, to read the Bible through 50 times in 10 years!


----------



## 3John2 (Dec 11, 2006)

NO didn't get it from him. I think I heard someone mention it on a radio show por perhaps TV? Don't remember but I've been using it since. As for the 5 times in a year...man I don't think I could do that. I'd LOVE to be able to but I'd have to be like retired & living on a an island or out in the woods ALONE.


----------



## Staphlobob (Dec 12, 2006)

bookslover said:


> Did you get that psalm-reading idea from the late W. Graham Scroggie? I read the Psalms on that system for awhile, after reading about that system in one of Scroggie's books.



I remember reading that John Knox went through the Psalms on a monthly basis. The Book of Common Prayer still has its own scheme. But I didn't know about Scroggie. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 3John2 (Dec 14, 2006)

In addition to long term (yearly ) goals I set a lot of short term goals. For example right now I'm working on reading through the NT in December. Sometimes I'll do something like read 1 John or Ephesians 30 times in a month (every day of the month) or perhaps Romans 6,7, & 8 every day etc. Not sure if anyone else does this. I got that idea from John MacArthur.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 14, 2006)

I read it through every year following various schedules. One by Maj. Whipple printed in my wife's old KJV is pretty good. Matt McMahon has schedules too.

I've been doing that since God saved me 6 years ago. I spend about a half hour each morning, and an hour each evening reading. The half hour in the morning follows the schedule, the hour or so in the evening is for different studies. On Saturday perhaps I read 2-3 hours, and maybe 4 hours on the Lord's day. But this isn't strictly reading the English Bible. I'm working those times on the Greek and Hebrew too.

It helps to not have a TV. My wife and I sit in peaceful quiet all evening reading. There's even a little time for Owen, Warfield and others, but not nearly enough. Right now I'm trying to fit in Clark's Thales to Dewey too.

If I don't read the Bible at least 20 minutes every day, I get real dry. This last week that happened because I was taking finals and preparing for a trial. I don't like it. Catching up tonight.


----------

